

New source file policy on Vimeo - jawngee
http://vimeo.com/blog:215

======
MichaelApproved
Makes sense. It's nice that it's kept for one week after the upload and great
that it's kept for plus users. Sounds like it's a well thought out decision.

------
blasdel
Vimeo has 'fired their users' in the past -- they banned/deleted all game
videos last year: <http://www.vimeo.com/blog:140>

